# Rear brakes sticking and "popping" when release



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would ask the service manager at the dealer what, if anything they will charge you to diagnose it. Hopefully you can bring it on a cold day and have them leave it outside until they have time to check it. 

I know the shoes/pads are not a warranty item, but I would think the rest of the system is.

EDIT: I forgot to ask, due you set the ebrake only when it's cold for some reason?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I have the same issue in my 18' LT RS Hatch. I'm probably going to bring it in next year if it's still doing it when it's cold again because of the same issue. It never does it when it's warm out.

Plus by then there might be a TSB available that addresses it. That can be a pain with new cars if the techs aren't very knowledgeable.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Iamantman said:


> I have the same issue in my 18' LT RS Hatch. I'm probably going to bring it in next year if it's still doing it when it's cold again because of the same issue. It never does it when it's warm out.
> 
> Plus by then there might be a TSB available that addresses it. That can be a pain with new cars if the techs aren't very knowledgeable.


If your Brakes don't seem right you take it in to the Dealer under Warranty. Waiting a year could endanger your life and or mess up your CRUZE. These cars aren't always built perfectly and worse yet its made in a 3rd world Country


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

This is definitely true but without the conditions to duplicate the concern the dealer will be taking wild guesses beyond visual checks. The car stops great so I'm not concerned there. I hear you though, I'm not just turning a blind eye. I used to be a mechanic so I'm sensitive to any noises/vibrations my car makes probably more than most. Promise I'll be safe :th_salute:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Gen 2 Cruze has a hill hold feature. It doesn't always release immediately as you hit the gas until the car actually moves forwards a bit. Neat feature, but they didn't 100% nail the execution of it.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah that's a great point too. I've felt that system kind of work halfway at times and it certainly feels abnormal. In my case I think it is probably just due to snow and moisture during the cold months. We had a pretty brutally cold winter in Philly this year and when it snowed or rained was the only time I noticed it and it was only first thing in the morning when I was pulling out from my parking spot. After a couple min it would go away. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the OP was experiencing something similar.


----------

